# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  The worst nightmare you ever had

## Massacre

Nightmares are scary. We can all admit that. But sometimes thay cross the line into terrifying. You wake up in a cold sweat afterwards and you are not able to sleep. I call these FRIGHTMARES!!! ::D: 

I had a dream like this about a year ago.First there was nothing but darkness. Then I heard a voice in the darkness. It was an old womans voice, it was very hoarse and grainy. I didn't hear what she said for most of the dream. But then I saw an image of a young man mowing his lawn. Suddenly the voice said '' 16 september''.
Then there was a bright flash and the young man appeared again. But this time he was dead. Hung on a cross with blood dripping down his face. I then woke up. I was worrying for a long time since I had the dream a week before the 16th of september. Nothing happened then though, and I was almost disappointed but I was mostly relieved


Whats your FRIGHTMARE!!! ::D:

----------


## no-Name

Oh hi

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=26983

----------


## Massacre

Oh I wasn't aware that thread was there. I only checked the sleep and dreaming posts when I came up with it.

----------

